# Lucia Rijker on why the Dutch are so good at kickboxing



## martialtalkfan (May 26, 2008)

Lucia Rijker on fighting Gina Carano, what made Bas Rutten and Rob Kaman so great, why the Dutch are so good,  and much more!

Very good read especially for the people that train.


----------



## Jai (May 26, 2008)

Very good read. I'm 110% sure I wouldn't want to mess with her...


----------



## IcemanSK (May 27, 2008)

She is really something else.


----------

